# Marcus Banks



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I heard a rumor, need to find the source, that AInge visited his parentz and sed we are picking him @ 16...Is this a bLuff attempt by Ainge to hope sum1 eLse bites and getz him 1st and have sum1 eLse faLL to us? Thoughtz? Again, I wiLL try to find the source of this rumor........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I would hope...*

I would hope that Danny is too busy to fly out to Las Vegas and tell some parents "we love your kid so much we're going to draft him 10 spots higher than he's valued." 

It's a lie.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I expect Banks to be there at 20. 

I'm not buying that.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> I expect Banks to be there at 20.
> 
> I'm not buying that.








I expect him to go Late 1st round, more LikeLy in the 2nd sumtime, I am jus passing on wut I heard and am in te process of getting sum proof........


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ainge has seen Banks play a lot, more then all of the guys he's seen play in the workouts put together. So I trust him, I'd rather do it at 20 then I would at 16.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Ainge has seen Banks play a lot, more then all of the guys he's seen play in the workouts put together. So I trust him, I'd rather do it at 20 then I would at 16.


Also Danny said he would like to trade up or down, so maybe thats what he'll do with number 20 . How does getting a PG (that Danny knows is good), getting a PF/C type player in the second and a high school kid sound?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Also Danny said he would like to trade up or down, so maybe thats what he'll do with number 20 . How does getting a PG (that Danny knows is good), getting a PF/C type player in the second and a high school kid sound?



soundz pretty good 2 me........


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is a video of Banks that was on the web. I found this on the C's newsgroup.

http://members.cox.net/rebelfan3/marcusvsrenofull.mpeg


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

> Also Danny said he would like to trade up or down, so maybe thats what he'll do with number 20 . How does getting a PG (that Danny knows is good), getting a PF/C type player in the second and a high school kid sound?


That would be acceptable to me. Or, maybe grab another foreign player in the 2nd round that wouldn't have to come over right away, like this kid http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/zaurpachulia.htm


----------



## cafeteriabananas (May 25, 2003)

> heard a rumor, need to find the source, that AInge visited his parentz and sed we are picking him @ 16...Is this a bLuff attempt by Ainge to hope sum1 eLse bites and getz him 1st and have sum1 eLse faLL to us? Thoughtz? Again, I wiLL try to find the source of this rumor


I was just curious if Celtz04 ever took spelling in school.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Foxsports ( http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=859155 ) has the Sonics taking Banks at 14.


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

If that's true, it would thankfully put the whole "promise" issue to rest and we could then trade down from #20 if we desired without drawing any flack


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Trading Down?*

I don't like the idea. I think there are only 10 or so true impact players in this draft, though it is deeper than last year's, and so trading up seems like a better idea to me.

If Banks is gone that means someone like Ridnour or maybe Barbosa will definitely fall to 16, and probably 20.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

I hope that the Celtics won´t make the same mistake as two years ago when they promised Kedrick Brown to draft him. Everything can happen on draft day, good player can fall, trade opportunities et cet. and it is better not to be burdened by a promise to a player. It is always good to have flexibility.
In this article, also on foxsports.net ( http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=1464208 ) Banks is rated as the sixth best point guard available. I would much rather that we tried to sign some decent free agent PG like Speedy Claxton and spend our picks, in this deep draft, on f.ex. Sweetney and Pavlovic.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Did you guys see that move. Man you all sure could have used some of that verses Kidd. I think Parker when he was guarded by Kidd exposed Kidd defensively. He couldn't keep him out of the lane and for those who have seen Banks alot(like myself and Ainge) know that he can do this with ease.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Marcus Banks @ 16th?*

NBAdraft.net projects Banks at 16th in it's latest mock draft. I hope that Banks turns out to be the real deal if all this is true.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*NBA Draft.net*

Really, when I go there, the mock is not updated yet; it still has its Jun 9th projection.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*NBA Draft.net*

It was updated 6.16.03

We have:
Banks @ 16
Sofoklis @ 20 

Barbosa dropped to #25

I heard that Sofoklis may pull his name from the draft


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: NBA Draft.net*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> It was updated 6.16.03
> 
> We have:
> ...




SofokLis puLLing out? Where did you hear that? Barbosa dropped aLot...hmmm...This is going to be a fun draft........


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: NBA Draft.net*



> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how good this source is but here is the link.

http://probasketball.about.com/library/weekly/bl_mockdraft_021702.htm

"So who's next in line to follow their lead? Word is that Anderson Varejao of Brazil is all but officially out (we've left him out of the Mock Draft) and Sofoklis Schortsianitis of Greece will be withdrawing any day now. Varejao's stock is at its lowest point and Sofoklis is carrying 300+ plus pounds on his frame that could sorely use some defining. Again, good move by both"


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NBA Draft.net*



> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't know how good this source is but here is the link.
> ...



Seems Liek a decent source, but Badiane @ 16, I dunno about that...Banks @ 20 I can handLe........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Dropouts, NBAdraft.net*

I heard Varejao is gone, and if Baby Shaq doesn't go in the top 20, why would he stay in???


Also COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE POST A LINK TO NBADRAFT.NET because when I go to it it still has the June 9th version on there for some reason???


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Dropouts, NBAdraft.net*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I heard Varejao is gone, and if Baby Shaq doesn't go in the top 20, why would he stay in???
> 
> 
> Also COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE POST A LINK TO NBADRAFT.NET because when I go to it it still has the June 9th version on there for some reason???








http://nbadraft.net/


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Insider thinks that Sofoklis will be in the draft


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> Insider thinks that Sofoklis will be in the draft








Documentation? Story or articLe? Can you share w/ us pLease........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Baby Shaq*

If he's in the top 20, yes, he probably will be. But he's only 18 or 19. So if he drops any lower, he can pull his name and get more minutes than he had this year, improve, and be lottery next year. I like him at 20, but I don't like Banks at 16.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Baby Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If he's in the top 20, yes, he probably will be. But he's only 18 or 19. So if he drops any lower, he can pull his name and get more minutes than he had this year, improve, and be lottery next year. I like him at 20, but I don't like Banks at 16.








eXaCtLy........


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, maybe the C's want this guy badly, and have learned that he won't be there at 20. Or maybe the only way that he agreed to stop working out for teams and playing in Chicago was with the 16th pick commitment.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Baby Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If he's in the top 20, yes, he probably will be. But he's only 18 or 19. So if he drops any lower, he can pull his name and get more minutes than he had this year, improve, and be lottery next year. I like him at 20, but I don't like Banks at 16.


When does the 20 year age limit kick in? Next year?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Baby Shaq*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> When does the 20 year age limit kick in? Next year?







They sey itz in the works rite now........


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Last I've heard the 20 year age thing was on hold....I'm not thrilled with the idea of Banks at #16, I think a better PG will be available there. I do trust Ainge but can't help worrying with our recent draft history. I still think we should take the top ranked PG available at #16 and either trade down or cut a bench player loose for an early 2nd rounder and take James Lang


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

banks has a shoot-first mentality with questionable shot selection when his shot isn't fallin? he's basically a 6-1 antoine walker =P....
erf, i prefer barbosa over this kid. really. i just donn't like the idea of banks.
what i wouldn't give to have ridnour... i hope these bad workouts drop him to 16... and i hope we're smart enough to take him.
rather than taking banks, if no one really palatab le is available, i'd go with Big John's approach of not drafting a pointguard and signing a veratan FA or an undrafted rookie (ala bremer)


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Trust me, Banks at 16 is a good pick. He's a great player.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Trust me, Banks at 16 is a good pick. He's a great player.


Well, if the Celtics take Banks and Troy Bell turns out to be a better NBA player (a very real possibility), Ainge might as well get on the next plane to Phoenix, because the fans, press and radio talk show hosts in Boston will never let him forget it.

I don't believe the rumor that the Celtics gave Banks a first round guarantee. He is a graduating senior, not an underclassman who can withdraw if he doesn't think he will be taken in the first round. Seniors don't get guarantees. There is nothing in it for the team.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bell vs. Banks*

Troy Bell may bring some of the same things to the table that Banks does and he is a local New England product.

I do think that Banks is better but I am not sure if he is that much better.

Still, I am trusting that the men making the calls know what they are doing. 

The current board has Boston getting Collison and Banks. 
If this is how it goes I will be happy.

These are players who can step in and contribute right away.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> Still, I am trusting that the men making the calls know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


1. Are you kidding? Should I have trusted M.L. Carr? Chris Wallace? What about Pittino? He was supposed to be the savior of the franchise too. 

2. If they draft "big marshmallow" Collison and "little marshmallow" Banks I swear I will become a Nets fan. What a horrible waste of two first round picks.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*John...*

Collison, the Big Marshmellow? Why do you say that? Go be a Nets fan...we'll see you on the NBA Draft Lottery board in two years. Goodbye and Good Riddance.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: John...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Collison, the Big Marshmellow? Why do you say that? Go be a Nets fan...we'll see you on the NBA Draft Lottery board in two years. Goodbye and Good Riddance.


Collison is just plain unathletic. I watched Kansas extensively during the NCAAs (three ful games) and I kept asking myself, what does everyone see in this guy? I was thoroughly underwhelmed. He is too slow to create his own shot and he can't jump high enough to get his shot off over tall defenders. He is a good position rebounder on the defensive glass, but does not have the hops or the desire to be an impact offensive rebounder. He does not have the lateral mobility to defend quick NBA pfs, and he will therefore be foul prone. He is at best a career backup.

His poor performance in the Chicago strength tests only confirmed what I already knew from watching him. He has bust written all over him. David West and Darius Songaila are both better players.

I find your "goodbye and good riddance" comment offensive. I've been a Celtics fan much longer than you have, and I'm entitled to express my opinions just like everyone else.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Are you kidding? Should I have trusted M.L. Carr? Chris Wallace? What about Pittino? He was supposed to be the savior of the franchise too.
> ...


You say that you watched Collison in the tourney? Were you watching the right player? Collison has an excellent vertical jump. He is also an excellent one on one defender. Did you see him play against Carmelo in the second half of the championship game? He did a great job.

Banks is a "little marshmallow"? Have you ever seen Banks? The kid is built like a brick sh!# house. He is far from a marshmallow. He is very strong.

I guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> You say that you watched Collison in the tourney? Were you watching the right player? Collison has an excellent vertical jump. He is also an excellent one on one defender. Did you see him play against Carmelo in the second half of the championship game? He did a great job.
> ...


Yes I watched Collison extensively. As for the Championship Game, Carmello outplayed Collison, as evidenced by the result.

I don't really have any major objection to Banks, although he is somewhat chunky, and as he gets older he may have weight problems that cut down on his quickness. I like the fact that Banks is a good defender with a nose for the ball. However, I think that Troy Bell will be just as good if not better. Also, as I have said before, I do not think the Celtics ought to draft a pg when there are so many good free agent point guards floating around. 

Ainge is quoted in today's Boston Herald as follows: "I'm prepared to go the free agent route on point guards,'' he said. "We won't draft a wing player just to draft a wing player. Point guard is going to be the easiest and deepest position in the free agent market. There's a lot of (impending free agent point guards) that we really like.''

Right on, Danny!


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I watched Collison extensively. As for the Championship Game, Carmello outplayed Collison, as evidenced by the result.
> ...


Yes Carmelo outplayed Collison. I did not say that he didn't. Carmelo had a great first half. Then Kansas put Collison on him and Collison did a great job guarding a player who is much quicker than he is. My point is that Collison does not suffer from poor athletic quality. He does have good lateral movement and he has an excellent vertical leap. I am tired of people stereotyping white players as slow and poor jumpers just because they are white.

Bell would be a nice pickup for Boston. Get Bell and Claxton. Huge upgrade at the point. Then we could move Paul to the 3 more often and get Bremer and Delk more minutes at the 2. I do not expect Bell to be a good use of the 20th pick so perhaps a deal to move our picks for a higher first rounder and a second rounder would work.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes Carmelo outplayed Collison. I did not say that he didn't. Carmelo had a great first half. Then Kansas put Collison on him and Collison did a great job guarding a player who is much quicker than he is. My point is that Collison does not suffer from poor athletic quality. He does have good lateral movement and he has an excellent vertical leap. I am tired of people stereotyping white players as slow and poor jumpers just because they are white.
> ...


part 1, right on. besides, athleticism is an unwarranted merit.
Plus, we're comparing carmelo to collison here. that's a little ridiculous. although i don't think collison is the hottest s*** to hit thee draft boards, and he is far from being a larry bird, i think he will certainly be a heck of a player in this league. i also think he might end up drafted before we do, to alleviate Big John's concerns

Part 2, i love bell, but not to be our starting PG. maybe i'm too old fashioned about this, but i would much prefer a pass-first over a shoot-first. especially when one's playmaking abilities are in question. i think Troy Bell will have an excellent career, just not as a PG.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I watched Collison extensively. As for the Championship Game, Carmello outplayed Collison, as evidenced by the result.
> ...


Dude Banks is a built like a runningback. He is a lot like Marbury in his build. He will never be chunky. Banks is your point guard. You probably have not even seen him play. About Bell this guy is a good player but his ball handling and defense are not up to par as a NBA point guard. He will be a more athletic Bremer and what is the point in having two guys who play the same on the same team. Banks might be the best fast break point in the draft. He is what your offense needs, a spark plug who can score and pass.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude Banks is a built like a runningback. He is a lot like Marbury in his build. He will never be chunky. Banks is your point guard. You probably have not even seen him play. About Bell this guy is a good player but his ball handling and defense are not up to par as a NBA point guard. He will be a more athletic Bremer and what is the point in having two guys who play the same on the same team. Banks might be the best fast break point in the draft. He is what your offense needs, a spark plug who can score and pass.


Yes I've seen Banks play. I saw UNLV vs Fresno State, which was one of Banks' best games. He is chunky: 6-0, 200. He is built like Kahlid El-Amin from UConn.

You have obviously not seen Bell play. He is a better defender, shooter and penetrator than Banks, although Banks is probably a better passer. When the Pistons worked Bell out, Joe Dumars commented that Bell could be a defensive back in the NFL. Physically, Bell is closer to Marbury than Banks, and he may be closer in terms of basketball skills as well. Bell played in a much better conference against better players and averaged 25 ppg.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Collison and Banks*

John, what are you talking about with Collison and strength. At the combine, he did 8 reps on the bench. Sweetney did 3. So I guess he's a bust, too.

You make a great point about Troy Bell playing in a tougher conference; I wish people would have thought the same thing about Troy Murphy a couple of years back. But Banks is a better prospect. As for 6' 200 lbs., that doesn't mean anything. You can be built very well at 6' 200. It all depends on your body type.

And while I tend to agree that we could go FA for a point guard, you would be foolish to listen to anything any GM says from here to next Friday. It's called disinformation.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*ESPN Mock Draft*

The latest ESPN Mock Draft has Banks going to Seattle @ 14.  And Pavlovic to Memphis @ 13.

Maybe these guys are good.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

They have us taking SOFO @ 16 and Mo WiLLiams @ 20...hmmm........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I doubt they go that high. If they do we will be in some trouble. We're gonna have to look at Carbarkapa, Cook, Collison, Hayes and Barbosa. I really dont think either will go that high. I really hope Pavlovic doesnt. I'll survive if we dont get Banks. Then we could get a big man like Sofo or Cook.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> I doubt they go that high. If they do we will be in some trouble. We're gonna have to look at Carbarkapa, Cook, Collison, Hayes and Barbosa. I really dont think either will go that high. I really hope Pavlovic doesnt. I'll survive if we dont get Banks. Then we could get a big man like Sofo or Cook.









I wouLd be hapy w/ SOFO as our enforcer........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I would like to have Sofo too but I would rather take Pavlovic at 16. I dont think Sofo will be there at 20 though.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> I would like to have Sofo too but I would rather take Pavlovic at 16. I dont think Sofo will be there at 20 though.








If PavLovic's stock is rising as much as Banks, they both couLd be gone by 16, hey, you never know :-/........


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

This is an article by Josh Ozersky where he talks a little about the draft with Chris Wallace.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_4185.shtml


"Of (Marcus) Banks, Wallace spoke highly, calling him "explosive," a "tremendous defender," and a "star" in junior college and at UNLV. (Apparently the Celtics aren’t alone in their admiration for Banks: ESPN Insider reports today that Seattle might take him at 14.)"

On Nick Collison:

"he would be a PRIME candidate for us" suggested ardor. "Are you at all put off by reports that he could only lift 185 pounds four times?" (In fact, the NBA now says he lifted the bar 8 times.) "You’re not drafting Nick Collison," Wallace said, "to be on a power-lifting team. You’re drafting him for a basketball team. He was strong enough to get 19 rebounds against Duke, and 21 rebounds vs. Syracuse in the NCAA title game."

Others:

Alexsandr Pavlovic: "impressive...a textbook jumper" that's "always true" and near the rim; athletic but "may take some time to develop." 

Sofokles "Baby Shaq" Shortsinitis: "An extremely powerfully built player. He could be an NFL lineman." Has "tree trunks for legs," can rebound and knows how to play. "He's a solid six eight." (Wallace might have added, he also has a nine-foot standing reach, according to the NBA combine measurements.)

Zarko Cabarkapa: "An older player at 22, very skilled offensively, a good ball handler... does a lot of one-handed stuff like Connie Hawkins." (Not to say that Zarko is another Hawkins.) 

David West: "Very productive, a legit 6 9, a high character guy, who blocks shots, scores, is experienced and mature. A little thin at the 4 spot at 230 something pounds, but gets the job done."


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> This is an article by Josh Ozersky where he talks a little about the draft with Chris Wallace.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_4185.shtml
> ...








This is going to be an interesting draft if u ask me........


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

It sure is. Everything went all messed up since Pavel pulled his name out.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess there's too much hype on Marcus Banks right now. The latest NBAdraft.net puts him @ 11. I guess that's a little high for him. 

They put us Ridnour @ 16 and Sofo @ 20...

I'll just wait till the draft. I guess, there's plenty of misinformation right now. And... I expect a few trades happening so most Mock Drafts won't be accurate.

http://nbadraft.net/


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> I guess there's too much hype on Marcus Banks right now. The latest NBAdraft.net puts him @ 11. I guess that's a little high for him.
> 
> They put us Ridnour @ 16 and Sofo @ 20...
> ...


As you said the best thing is to just relax and watch what happens. Or if you got Fuse (previously known as muchmusic), watch the J-Lo videos.


----------



## VegasBaby (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Bell vs. Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I've seen Banks play. I saw UNLV vs Fresno State, which was one of Banks' best games. He is chunky: 6-0, 200. He is built like Kahlid El-Amin from UConn.
> ...


<strike>I've never read such ignorance.</strike><font color=green>(Unnecessary, antagonistic, and demeaning. Please do do that again. thanks. trm ) </font>

1)Banks never played against Fresno State

2)Banks is not "chunky" he's not even close to El-Amin. Banks probably has 3% body fat, and looking at his family (which I know), he doesn't have fat genes. He's the opposite of chunky. His 200lbs is muscle my friend, and don't expect it to ever be fat.

3)No knock on Bell, but defensively he can't hold a candle to Banks...nobody in this draft can. What are you going off? The Fresno Game?:laugh:

4)Physically Banks is MUCH closer to Marbury than Bell. In fact Marbury is the best example of Banks' game.

5)The Big East is a better conference. However, the MWC spent most of the year ONE spot below the Big East in conference RPI, and even jumped over the Big East for a week. The MWC is a very solid conference....much better than the Atlantic 10, and better than C-USA.:naughty:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

You are right, it was San Diego State. Same difference. Anyway, u are entitled to your opinion. If he is such a great player, then Seattle should take him at 14, leaving another player to the Celtics.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Banks is not coming to Boston. He has the same agent as two current Celtics player who are getting the run around from new owners and Danny Ainge as we speak. If the agent had any brains he would encourage his client to stay as far away from Boston as he can.

The Globe mentioned today how his agent hasn't called the Celtics back twice. That should indicate that the kid has no plans in coming to Boston. Especially considering how Ainge and company are jerking his other two clients around.

I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Banks is not coming to Boston. He has the same agent as two current Celtics player who are getting the run around from new owners and Danny Ainge as we speak. If the agent had any brains he would encourage his client to stay as far away from Boston as he can.
> 
> The Globe mentioned today how his agent hasn't called the Celtics back twice. That should indicate that the kid has no plans in coming to Boston. Especially considering how Ainge and company are jerking his other two clients around.
> ...








Who are the other two cLients?.......


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The agent is Michael Higgins, who also represents Antoine Walker and Walter McCarty, among others. Higgins was one of David Falk's partners. He may have since gone out on his own.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ThereisnoIinteam3 and Big John, great research and thank you. Always a nice FYI.


----------

